# Heaven of the South 2015



## Spartak (1 Jan 2015)

Just entered ....

http://www.heavenofthesouth.co.uk

Be quick places sell out fast !!


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2015)

I've never heard of it before! Is it a good one to watch if you are a spectator?


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've never heard of it before! Is it a good one to watch if you are a spectator?



My first time riding it !

I believe if the weather is good it's a cracking ride.

Entry is £33 which includes two nights camping !!


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2015)

Great to see an old fashioned charity ride (volunteer run, all proceeds to charity) looking good in these times. Have fun!


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Great to see an old fashioned charity ride (volunteer run, all proceeds to charity) looking good in these times. Have fun!



With isotonic Cider stops 8-)


----------



## Spartak (8 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've never heard of it before! Is it a good one to watch if you are a spectator?



@summerdays if the weather is good ( which hpefully it will be ) I imagine it would be a great spectator event as you watch hundreds of MTBers grind up to the Cotswold escarpement !!!


----------



## mooseracer (12 Apr 2015)

Looks like a cracking fun event. I've signed up for the newsletter in the hope of getting entry next year.


----------



## Spartak (12 Apr 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Looks like a cracking fun event. I've signed up for the newsletter in the hope of getting entry next year.



I was on the website as soon as the entry opened !

Really looking forward to it 8-)

Camping Friday & Saturday nights as well to get the full experience & possibly take in some pre & post ride refreshments 

I'm probably the worlds slowest MTB'er so will be just riding to enjoy myself !


----------



## Spartak (5 May 2015)

View: https://youtu.be/Kij13Ot1zP0


Video from the 2013 event.


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2017)

Entered the 2017 event earlier ....

It sold out in 57 minutes !

3 mates also entered but 1 didn't.... he's on the reserve list - no. 47.


----------



## NeilM (3 Jan 2017)

I'm rather embarrassed to say that I've not heard of this ride, although I have ridden HONC, MADORC and Mountain Mayhem events in Gloucestershire, as they are all within easy driving distance of home.

I will have to try and remember this for next year.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2017)

Did anyone else notice that those in baggies we're even walking or falling off, whilst those in Lycra were coping easily.


----------



## mooseracer (6 Jan 2017)

Spartak said:


> Entered the 2017 event earlier ....
> 
> It sold out in 57 minutes !
> 
> 3 mates also entered but 1 didn't.... he's on the reserve list - no. 47.




Great, 3rd year running I've forgotten about this


----------



## Spartak (6 Jan 2017)

mooseracer said:


> Great, 3rd year running I've forgotten about this


 
Next year I'll put a reminder on here before tickets go on sale ...... not after ;-)


----------



## Spartak (18 May 2017)

@NeilM @mooseracer 

& anyone else ......

Unfortunately I can't now ride this weekend so my ticket is available if interested.....

£25


----------



## mooseracer (23 May 2017)

That's a shame Ian 

I'm not riding at the moment due to problems with my legs else would have had it from you.


----------

